# Volkswagen’s biggest-selling product



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Part number 199 398 500 A is unlike anything else Volkswagen makes.

Last year, 6.81 million examples of it rolled off the production line at the firm's Wolfsburg factory.










https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/...t-factory-motorings-strangest-production-line


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

If sausages are the obvious choice for a German automaker, what would be the equivalent for Tesla, a Bay Area California automaker? Kale Salad?


----------

